# Amisulpride/Sulpiride - Your experience ?



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

I saw some posts here about Solian/Socian and some of you have said it helped.Today I randomly met an Islander and wanted to ask him where I can get good quality and he asked my I want it.I told him I have high anxiety etc...then he took out a pill from his pill box and told me try it, if it works for you, you wont wake up with anxiety tomorrow.Of course I did not try it, but I wanted to know how it helped you if you tried it.Maybe I can talk with a doctor about this medication.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sulpiride and amisulpride and both antipsychotic drugs developed for schizophrenia and psychosis. They are related; amisulpride is a more refined version of sulpiride with likely fewer side-affects but they should be very similar. Both are antagonists for the dopamine D1 and D2 receptors. It is thought that in a low dose it can stimulate dopamine and that is because a when you block presynaptic dopamine autoreceptor it will stimulate dopamine as it is 7.times more sensitive than a post-synaptic dopamine receptor. So, the drugs should in low doses not inhibit dopamine but stimulate it. Other atypical antipsychotic drugs should have a similar mechanism and it often used as an add-on to a anti-depressent in major depression in similar low doses.. I have tried both sulpiride and amisulpride in low doses for more than 8-12.weeks and felt nothing. These drugs can not be used as drug abuse and there is no black market for that kind of drugs. So, your story sounds very odd in that context.


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Sulpiride and amisulpride and both antipsychotic drugs developed for schizophrenia and psychosis. They are related; amisulpride is a more refined version of sulpiride with likely fewer side-affects but they should be very similar. Both are antagonists for the dopamine D1 and D2 receptors. It is thought that in a low dose it can stimulate dopamine and that is because a when you block presynaptic dopamine autoreceptor it will stimulate dopamine as it is 7.times more sensitive than a post-synaptic dopamine receptor. So, the drugs should in low doses not inhibit dopamine but stimulate it. Other atypical antipsychotic drugs should have a similar mechanism and it often used as an add-on to a anti-depressent in major depression in similar low doses.. I have tried both sulpiride and amisulpride in low doses for more than 8-12.weeks and felt nothing. These drugs can not be used as drug abuse and there is no black market for that kind of drugs. So, your story sounds very odd in that context.


What's the odd part about the story please tell me.The man takes it and has probably schizopphrenia or his doctor has prescribed it off-label for mood or anxiety and he has given me a pill to to see if it helps.And who the hell would want to abuse an antipsychotic ?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

nocturnalman said:


> What's the odd part about the story please tell me.The man takes it and has probably schizopphrenia or his doctor has prescribed it off-label for mood or anxiety and he has given me a pill to to see if it helps.And who the hell would want to abuse an antipsychotic ?


"Today I randomly met an Islander and wanted to ask him where I can get good quality and he asked my I want it.". 
It really sounds like a way to get a legal prescription drug; "I can get good quality" by a man on the street.


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

Mayer-Gross said:


> "Today I randomly met an Islander and wanted to ask him where I can get good quality and he asked my I want it.".
> It really sounds like a way to get a legal prescription drug; "I can get good quality" by a man on the street.


Sorry I forgot to write good quality KAVA


----------

